# How often would I have to clean a uncycled betta tank?



## balloon (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I will be getting a 5.5 gallon fish tank with live plants for a betta fish. Anyway, will weekly cleaning be alright? :|


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

One 100% change per week should be sufficient--if you can manage a partial water change during the week, even better. A live plant like java moss would help you greatly.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Depending on the type and amount of live plants-in a 5.5g unfiltered tank with one Betta would need 50% weekly water changes IME to maintain water quality-this is based on having at least 20% active growing stem plants and 10% floating plants at the least.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Floating plants? Do these need flourescent lighting?


----------

